# Sherbrooke Quebec April 17-19



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I am pretty sure Tally's brothers Sawyer & Gabejr will be there. . .

Gollllldiva's Love 'Em N Leave 'Em and Dancin N The Moonlight


----------



## SunGold (Feb 27, 2007)

I won't be at that show - puppies due - but will be at the show in Iberville the following weekend.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

I was hoping to go, but its not looking good... :-(
It is a fun show...very busy and OMG it is advertised to the public and there are a TON of spectators!
Jill - If I remember right, Gabe did well there last year...


----------

